# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  الجوهرة الزرغاء في خطر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

غايتو كان صدق الكلام ده واطاتك اصبحت سوداء يا كردنه
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الشركة الصينية المتخصصة فى لعب الاطفال وكردانه والعذاب المبكر لسذج البلد
                        	*

----------


## RED DEVIL

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					



غايتو كان صدق الكلام ده واطاتك اصبحت سوداء يا كردنه



هو فاضى من شيبون وشيطون !
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*ديل نيتهم سوداء عشان كدى ما فى عمل ح يتم عندهم ابدا يلا بلا وجع راس فاضى
                        	*

----------


## عمر العمر

*دا مال البيرة يذهب من حيث اتي
*

----------


## مغربي

*اذا صح الخبر علي الجهة المعنيه ازالته فورا وعدم التلاعب بارواح اخواننا وانفسنا عند دخولنا استاد الهلال  نرجو من دائرة الاختصاص  تقصي الحقائق والفصل فيها  لا للعب بارواحنا
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*يذهب  ال  ........من  حيث  اتى
                        	*

----------


## محمد عبده

*غالبا دة يكون كلام ساي لاننا في السودان لم نتعود علي الاعتراف بالبلاوي الا بعد وقوعها. ثم دي واحدة من اساليب المؤتمر  لاثارة جدل عقيم في موضوع منسوج من الخيال 
اعتراف زي دة بيحتاج لي زول عندو اخلاق وفاطنة شاش يخربا من الاخلاق
                        	*

----------


## RED DEVIL

*22222
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*برضو من جهة سهر جداد الكاردينال ولا نومو
*

----------

